# pa begginner here



## jbirtchet (Jul 27, 2010)

hi all!

had my first mantid years ago have been extremely interested since looking to maybe get some new species now that i have a house with room to do it


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome! There's a lot of great breeders on here that have huge selections of mantids. I hope you find one that suits you!


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2010)

Howdy pa! is that pennsavania or paw! haha, can't spell worth a hoot! but howdy anyways!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome, where in Pa?


----------



## Precarious (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome!

I'm in PA too. Lehigh Valley, Bethlehem.


----------

